#ubuntu-youth 2015-08-22
<tsimonq2> Hey, is anyone active here, or just idling...
<tsimonq2> Give me a ping!
<tsimonq2> PM or ping works
<Mikaela> hi
<Mikaela> tsimonq2: ping
<Mikaela> this channel is mostly very inactive though
<tsimonq2> Mikaela: Hi...sorry for the late response, when I work(study for beginning of the year exams) I idle...
<tsimonq2> Mikaela: So what does this team do?
<tsimonq2> Mikaela: And how can I be involved?
<Mikaela> tsimonq2: hi, sorry for my late response this time as I was in sauna.
<Mikaela> tsimonq2: this team should be helping youth to contribute into Ubuntu and FOSS and as I said it has been very quiet lately. Getting involved would probably be just talking here, I guess, but as said it's a little inactive. Getting involved might be easier with http://linuxpadawan.net/ (I have never been there so I don't know if they are any more alive, but they have been mentioned sometimes)
<Mikaela> oh and the link in topic allows you to join, but the mailing list is as silent as this channel or even more so
<tsimonq2> I am familiar with the Linux Padawan site...
<tsimonq2> Can I maybe...I don't know...help make it more active?
<tsimonq2> Mikaela
<Mikaela> just general talking would help making it more active, but I am a little wrong person for it as I have difficulties with social skills and I don't know how to talk even at IRC
<tsimonq2> Hmm...who is the head of this team?
<tsimonq2> Mikaela
<Mikaela> that is a good question, I don't know, maybe it reads at launchpad
<tsimonq2> When did you join this team, Mikaela?
<Mikaela> philipballew https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-youth-council
<Mikaela> 2010-12-18, it was a lot more active by that time and there were regular meetings and everything
<Mikaela> (Launchpad is very helpful, it can tell all dates so you don't have to remember :))
<tsimonq2> Because I would like to help make it more active :)
<tsimonq2> So I would contact philipballew?
<Mikaela> they are on this channel so just waiting could work
<tsimonq2> Or to be impatient I can message him XD
<Mikaela> it seems that they have been idle for two hours soon, /whois philipballew philipballew
<philipballew> pinging me work
<tsimonq2> Hello!
<tsimonq2> Can you read the above messages?
<Mikaela> hi
<philipballew> im just watching netflix, and I let irc idle
<tsimonq2> philipballew: You mind reading the above messages to know what is going on?
<philipballew> you want to know more about the group I see
<tsimonq2> Yes
<tsimonq2> And if it is dead, to bring it back to life
<philipballew> tsimonq2, I think there are already other ubuntu comunities that are thriving, why do we need to have this one as well?
<tsimonq2> Well, to work towards the goal!
<Mikaela> because none else is targeted towards youth
<tsimonq2> Is there a substitute for this community...
<tsimonq2> philipballew: If you have a closed mind towards it, I can help :)
<tsimonq2> I think this community NEEDS to exist
<tsimonq2> I just think it needs to be more popular
<Mikaela> the nearest equivalent would probably be #ubuntu-gaming which was also dead last time I checked. I just went through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<Mikaela> from where Youth is missing?
<tsimonq2> I think a lot off communities need reincarnating
<philipballew> tsimonq2, I just dont see the point on an irc bassed community f
<Mikaela> where should the community be then?
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Then leave and let others who think it is a valuble idea take over...
<tsimonq2> Closed mind = no progress
<Mikaela> I don't think there is anyone who could take over
 * tsimonq2 coughs loudly
<tsimonq2> ahem
<tsimonq2> Maybe I could...
<philipballew> i think what the ubunu community needs is to unite and not separate into different groups.
<tsimonq2> Your opinion...
<tsimonq2> MY opinion is that this just needs to be brought back to life...
<Mikaela> I don't know how new person appearing from middle of nowhere works (sorry) and step 0 is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Mikaela> philipballew: I can agree with that, but it seems a little difficult as some people become more afraid of talking the larger amount of people there is on channel
<philipballew> yeah, thats true Mikaela. I sometimes forget some people are shy people as I am about as outgoing as it gets
<tsimonq2> I think that this community is a good idea. A wonderful idea. And the fact that the head of the community doesn't think it has potential kinda irks me...if I can do anything about it, I will...
<tsimonq2> At least from what I have heard...
<tsimonq2> If you do think that this can be brought back to life, by all means, go ahead :)
<Mikaela> I personally wouldn't have gotten anywhere involved in Ubuntu or IRC without Ubuntu YOuth existing
<tsimonq2> Exactly...
<Mikaela> not that I have done anything useful, but no other distribution that I have used has given me the feeling of being part of any community related to it
<tsimonq2> So if you don't think it has potential, philipballew, then you can pass it to me or someone else who cares
<tsimonq2> Mikaela: I have become a strong part of the Lubuntu QA team...
<tsimonq2> I have had many a chat with wxl and others...
<Mikaela> I have just been in IRC meetings of UW and talked on -FI when I have known something to say and been on the -teams channel and once been in release party (but being too shy to say almost anything)
<philipballew> tsimonq2, Im not saying youre not welcome to give it a go, but I am saying that you would do better with a croup directly contribuiting to ubuntu directly, instead of a group that serves itself like this seems to be
<tsimonq2> And I am in one
<Mikaela> at the moment I would argue that this group doesn't serve anyone by just being here and dead
<tsimonq2> And I think that this group can help people with that :)
<tsimonq2> EXACTLY Mikaela
<tsimonq2> I agree fully
<philipballew> yeah, its dead now
<tsimonq2> Then pass it along
<philipballew> but why bring it alive?
<philipballew> I just dont see the point is all I am saying
<tsimonq2> Just because you have reason against it doesn't mean I do...
<philipballew> tsimonq2, can you answer my questions please?
<tsimonq2> Because a community like this is essential for the growth of Ubuntu...
<Mikaela> there should be some group which is welcoming and can also direct to other groups which was the original purpouse from what I have understood
<tsimonq2> Let's just put it that way...
<tsimonq2> YES
<philipballew> I think the group would do better on a non irc based medium
<tsimonq2> Shall we take this to the Community Council? I am fully prepared to...
<Mikaela> what is the non irc based medium?
<tsimonq2> IRC works best for me...
<philipballew> Im just saying you would attract a better audiance if you lower the technical level to join the group.
<Mikaela> same for me, I do everything at IRC and I am scared of mailing lists and I just don't understand other protocols like FB or Steam groups (which I think you might be soon suggesting)
<tsimonq2> Yes...
<Mikaela> https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net:+6697/#ubuntu-youth how much technical level is required to click this?
<tsimonq2> Exactly...
<tsimonq2> And then later get help to move to something like irssi?
<tsimonq2> Like I am doing right now...
<Mikaela> I would start with HexChat after that and then go to WeeChat as irssi is missing IRCv3 support entirely without third party scripts. http://ircv3.net/
<tsimonq2> I have learned a lot so far, and I would have loved a community of peers to share my knowledge with
<philipballew> a fair amount when the user is unfamiliar to the system. tsimonq2 people dont need to use irssi
<tsimonq2> But still...you get my point :P
<philipballew> people do not need to be command line people
<philipballew> that is the mindset that scares people away from the ubuntu community
<Mikaela> HexChat is GUI and very popular
<philipballew> we dont need to make sure all ubuntu users and programers irc lovers, or command line gurus
<Mikaela> then it's back to the question what is the other medium?
<philipballew> I'd say utilize social media myself
<tsimonq2> Mikaela philipballew The original question here was, are we going to reincarnate this team?
<Mikaela> Ubuntu Youth is already in social media and nothing is happening there
<tsimonq2> Or are we not?
<philipballew> have a reddit page or facebook group page for people to discover the group, post articles, and then have this page as a place for some people to go and chat
<Mikaela> yes, but if there is some medium that really can function better than IRC, it's worth knowing
<tsimonq2> We already have that...nobody is maintaining it...I just want to know who will maintain it...
<philipballew> my lug uses facebook and it has worked the best for finding new people
<philipballew> I dont have any passwords for any groups that are online currently,
<philipballew> but id start fresh
<philipballew> anyone who was a youth then, is not now
<Mikaela> what is the definition of youth by the way?
<tsimonq2> Under 18 I think :P
<tsimonq2> Mikaela philipballew The original question here was, are we going to reincarnate this team?
<Mikaela> oh, two weeks and I am 20, but I did join in 2010 or what did I say
<tsimonq2> Or are we not?
<philipballew> Mikaela, yeah, im 23
<tsimonq2> 13 guys, 13 :P
<philipballew> were old here
<Mikaela> I don't have any abilities that would be needed
<philipballew> tsimonq2, can you be on irc any younger that that?
<tsimonq2> Nope XD
<philipballew> tsimonq2, where are you from?
<tsimonq2> I don't think...
<Mikaela> yes, I know people at IRC who have been 10 or so when they came and still know them
<tsimonq2> Wisconsin
<philipballew> tsimonq2, sounds cold
<tsimonq2> I brought life back to the Wisconsin LoCo team...
<tsimonq2> Nah...
<tsimonq2> :P
<philipballew> seems chill
<tsimonq2> What, do you live on the eqautor?
<tsimonq2> *equator
<Mikaela> my geography isn't working and I have no idea where that is, but I am freezing everywhere.
<tsimonq2> Mikaela: The middle of the earth, the hottest
<philipballew> tsimonq2, San Diego
<tsimonq2> EXACTLY
<Mikaela> it might be a little difficult to reach
<Mikaela> oh, Kotka, Finland and hopefully soon Helsinki, Finland
<philipballew> walk!
<tsimonq2> Anyways, what were we talking about?
<philipballew> Mikaela, leaving the old life behind and moving to the big city?
<Mikaela> that and actually getting help to my issues and having friends and everything
<Mikaela> tsimonq2: reincarnating or not and who can do that?
<philipballew> Mikaela, friends are needed in this life no matter what people say I think.
<tsimonq2> Mikaela: Me! I reincarnated my LoCo team(sorta XD)
<Mikaela> if you are interested, https://mikaela.info/about#life but it's not happy reading
<philipballew> Im not sure how that would work
<tsimonq2> And why do we have a council?
<tsimonq2> Why do we need a council?
<Mikaela> it's just impossible for me the time I don't feel everyone hates me I feel everyone wants me away from wherever I am
<tsimonq2> We just evaporate the council, add you(maybe me XD) as admin, and get it rolling!
<tsimonq2> philipballew, it's that straightforward XD
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Should we(or I if you don't want to) do it?
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Or are we gonna take this to the Community Council?
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Your choice
<philipballew> why would we take it to the community council?
<tsimonq2> If you were to refuse to hand it over and to just let it die...
<tsimonq2> THAT would be a reason to go to the council...
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Your choice...what is going to happen?
<philipballew> tsimonq2, there is no need to threaten me
<tsimonq2> philipballew: I am not threatening you...
<tsimonq2> philipballew: And I apologise if it looked that way...
<tsimonq2> philipballew: I ask you again, what is your verdict?
<philipballew> well I dont see a need for ultimatums here.
<philipballew> tsimonq2, im pretty busy today on stuff, but ping me sometime this next week and we can figure out how to get a project going for you here
<philipballew> :)
<tsimonq2> philipballew: So I will be head?
<tsimonq2> philipballew: That is what you are saying?
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Or are you just going to fit me in...
<tsimonq2> philipballew: Where I am needed...
<tsimonq2> philipballew: It's awesome either way, I just need clarification...
<tsimonq2> philipballew
<tsimonq2> philipballew!
#ubuntu-youth 2015-08-23
<benonsoftware> tsimonq2: (Speaking as my own personal opinion) I belive that UY has ran its course and currently is no longer needed. At the moment it's no longer a feasible for a project such as this, LoCos and local LUGs are a better idea.
<benonsoftware> and just the defining the term 'youth'. Where I volunteer (youth organisation) we define youth as people between the ages of 12-24. :)
<tsimonq2> benonsoftware: I believe that it still has potential. Let me know if you want to transfer it :)
<benonsoftware> tsimonq2: Do you have any plans or ideas?
<tsimonq2> To expand it and to make it a welcome place for the youth to get directed where they need to go in terms of either using Ubuntu or helping make it a better operating system.
<benonsoftware> Well yes, that is the aim of it. But do you know how or what can happen to make that happen? Because I personally think that there are better groups and programs for that now targetted at youth.
<tsimonq2> Name some then...
<benonsoftware> Local LUGs, hackgroups, LoCos, etc.
<benonsoftware> It doesn't just have to be an online group.
<tsimonq2> Well yes, but isn't this it's only goal?
<Mikaela> hackgroups are often also known as hacklabs (Finland) or hackerspaces. I haven't felt very involved in lUG or LoCo.
<Mikaela> morning
<tsimonq2> Evening...
<tsimonq2> And so I am saying, benonsoftware, that a group like this shuld exist and it should grow large enough that any youth who wants to use Ubuntu and who wants to help make Ubuntu better can do so...
<tsimonq2> *sould
<tsimonq2> OMG
<tsimonq2> *should
<tsimonq2> there we go
<Mikaela> oh and the nearest hacklab was quite unfriendly and not inclusive for diversity on their offtopic channel and hacklabs shared channel has op who starts attacking you if you tell about something being wrong.
<Mikaela> I think I agree with benonsoftware though.
<benonsoftware> tsimonq2: I hear what you're saying and think it would be amazing. But there would be a constant cycle of nothing happening, someone trying to do something but it not working out too great, and this just repeating.
<tsimonq2> Fine...
<tsimonq2> Then let's make it permenently shut down so someone like me doesn't try to do this again...
<tsimonq2> benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> tsimonq2: I don't mean to discourage you or anything but yeah. wrt shutting it down, I'll see about that this week or next
<tsimonq2> k
